# WESTERN NY MEET UP 10/18 RSVP



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm starting a new thread so that we can get RSVPs. 

I am coming with Rafi for sure. If I come straight from work it will just be Rafi. If I stop home I will probably pick up Chama and bring her out for some of the time. 

Ontarioans are most welcome--Grand Island is very close to Ontario. 

You can see pictures of the proposed location (Buckhorn Island State Park) here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post827112


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

I am interested, but where is this park exactly located. I live in Dutchess County, would be a burdensome travel?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You're over by MA, near the Catskills, right? We're up near Ontario. In fact, this park is right near Niagara Falls. It would be quite a trip for you!


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

I am closer to CT than MA, below the Catskills but above Westchester...but you're right, it would a hike for Shane and I. I wish there was meet up's closer! Thanks!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

We're planning on attending.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bumping for RSVPs.


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm planning on being there.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I won't know till later today if I can go. Gotta check how many horses are in to go on Sat. I'm hoping I don't have to work.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Joan,

You HAVE to come b/c we need to see Fizban!










It looks like it will be good weather for a dog outing--not too warm and partly sunny.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm almost positive I can come! We only have 3 horses in. At most I'd get one paddock....only $40.00! Not worth missing the meet up! If my friend needs help, I'll have her find a groom tonight. Wooo Hooo! My lucky weekend!!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yay! Which dogs will you bring? I think we're trying to get a paw count.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll probably just bring Sasha and Fizban. Kitchi can be a hyper brat, and Yukon is a fearful dog.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It is very UNLIKELY that I will be able to make it. If by some outside chance that I could I would have two at the most. (Not sure WHICH two but no more than two). But again it is unlikely that I will be able to make it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqIt is very UNLIKELY that I will be able to make it. If by some outside chance that I could I would have two at the most. (Not sure WHICH two but no more than two). But again it is unlikely that I will be able to make it.












We should schedule another one in November, maybe closer to PA?


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

It is at 2:00?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes, 2:00. I will send out directions tonight and we can pm phone numbers too, just in case anyone gets lost. It's very easy to find though.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Looks like we're going to have a pretty good-sized group.

Please no one feel offended if I remove Risa from interacting with your dog at any point. We're working on making other dogs not scary and Risa not being reactive.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

We should be there!!




> Originally Posted By: Murphy-Elperroguapo
> Please no one feel offended if I remove Risa from interacting with your dog at any point. We're working on making other dogs not scary and Risa not being reactive.


Yes same here. Please don't feel offened, I am also working on this (above) with Ivy. Hope you will understand.

Thanks!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Just making sure I am understanding everything:

*<span style="color: #000066">October 18th 
2:00pm
Buckhorn State Park</span>*

Is that correct, I think it is but I just want to make sure!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainJust making sure I am understanding everything:
> 
> *<span style="color: #000066">October 18th
> 2:00pm
> ...


Yes but it's called Buckhorn Island State Park.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok Great, Thanks!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm not sure how Sasha will get along with the girls. She got on fine with Caja though, so should be o.k.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi gets along with almost all dogs. If a dog doesn't like him he will stay away from them. He likes bossy female dogs the best. And he is trained to pacify himself with his soccer ball if he gets overexcited.









I figured we could have everyone meet and then take them for a big walk. The leaves are changing now and most of the path is right along the river so it's quite pretty. If we walk to the end of the path is goes right out into the river (a walkway, of course) and you get a great view. Sometimes there are big turtles there too and there are always lots of gulls, just for extra excitement.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

DIRECTIONS:

From I-190N (assuming everyone can find their way to I-190N, if not pm me). I think you can avoid paying the $1 by coming in on Grand Island Blvd but it takes a lot longer that way. 

Take EXIT 20 (toward Long Rd.)

LEFT at Grand Island Blvd (you can stay on this if you need to get something to eat or use the bathroom--there are no facilities at this park)

RIGHT at Long Rd.

LEFT at Baseline Rd. 

LEFT at Park Rd./River Rd. (I think Baseline deadends here and you have to turn)

You will see a sign for Buckhorn and a little parking lot on your right shortly after you turn. There is a house behind the parking lot. DO NOT PARK HERE. 
Go just a little further and you will see another parking area on the right with no sign but it clearly looks like a park. (See picture below). Park here. 


This is what the parking area looks like (minus Rafi!).


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am so excited Ary and I will be there she gets along with most dogs she just gets really excited when she first sees them and may get loud. I think everything will go great! I am bringing my camera and will take lots of pics and get them to anyone who wants them. Can't wait to see you all.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris is afraid of other dogs but is usually good with them. She sometimes gets a bit snarky and will 'put dogs in their places' if need be. But she's usually fine. And I work hard to keep her in line.

I will have my camera with me as well and will be snapping away.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoRis is afraid of other dogs but is usually good with them. She sometimes gets a bit snarky and will 'put dogs in their places' if need be. But she's usually fine. And I work hard to keep her in line.
> 
> I will have my camera with me as well and will be snapping away.


same here.....


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Kevin and I will be there. We are going to bring the dog trailer with all 4 dogs but all 4 won't be out together. Also going to bring the GPS for anyone who would like to Geocache with us.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

hoping to be able to make it, something has come up though, but I am really hoping to make it, if we don't have fun......


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

unfortunately Ivy and I will not be able to make it to the meet-up.







Maybe next time

I Look forward to seeing pics.

Have fun...


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Well, how did it go? I am so upset that I didn't get there, but things happen.
Look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=834426&page=1#Post834426 Pictures!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

thanks


----------

